# locking boats?



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

i always run a cable behind my seat then to a roof rack or point on a truck bed. Also always get your serial # so if it is ganked send that to all the shops and hope the dick head trys to sell it.


----------



## Krynn (Jan 20, 2004)

*Most thefts are opprotunity crimes*

I have always used cables, and I think that is enough to deter to average thief.

Cables are easily cut with a bolt cutters, but I don't believe most would be thieves carry them around with them.


----------



## cecil (May 30, 2005)

I too have changed autos this winter and now need to store boats on top of the car. I have a rack system and was planning on using cable/lock by attaching cable through security bars and rack. Has anyone had problems with this method. I assume the cable is good enough to deter the "opportunistic" thieves, but if some really wants the boats, they can probably get past my security system. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

BJK


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

All you can do is make yourself less of a viable victim to theft. A good cable generally does that. Padlocks only keep honest people honest, but you're wise to reduce your risk.


----------



## kayakArkansas (May 14, 2004)

Check into adding your boats to your home-owner's/renter's insurance. I've had quotes for like $1,000 worth of insurance for about 10 bucks a year. I recently almost sacrificed my creeker to the river gods so I've been looking for ways to cover my ass in the event, god forbid, that my kayak's should become lost or stolen. Just an idea....


--Zach W


----------



## Uncle B (Nov 14, 2003)

*lock'r up*

Greg i use my U-Lock (bike lock) with a cable. it has worked so far and ive left them in some shady places. Killa B :lol:


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I saw a small kyptonite type lock with a cable at lowes the other day, thought it might be the thing.


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

Have any of you guys checked into Jeremy Himle's "Boaterlock"?

http://www.boaterlock.com

It's what I use, although the only downside is, if you have mountainbike trays in place, you can only carry one boat (playboat or creeker both fit) at a time. I love mine, though. And Jeremy's a great guy: awesome follow up, wonderful customer service.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

> It's what I use, although the only downside is, if you have mountainbike trays in place, you can only carry one boat (playboat or creeker both fit) at a time.


The other downside is people will freak out when they see you driving off without any straps on your boat.


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

*boat locking*

Gary:
Your concern is understood. Locks and cables and all that sure seem like we're headed the wrong direction. I've always left my boats unlocked, on purpose.
Whats more dicey than leaving your kayak unlocked ? Stealing a kayak.
(Thieves DO carry around bolt cutters and thus their success ratio.)

Yet, I remain a firm believer in karma; 
ie: IF you are dumb enough to steal a kayak, I can guarantee you will die in it.

I'll reclaim my boat after I push your bloated white corpse back into the current.

Kayaker dont steal kayaks.
And *when we catch the kayak thieves, we should make their names public and submit them to a fireline of paddle slashing by all available volunteers.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

heres an example of karma in action:
a friend of mine had a way of stealing from a well known sporting goods store. He was a climber, and very good at it, he was just poor. I never condoned what he did, but who was I to say something to him. He fell on a cam in moab that he had stolen, it failed, and he fell about 25 feet to the ground and broke both ankles. There should have been no reason that this piece of equipment didn't work, and he had been climbing long enough to place it correctly. The only logical explanation was karma. Dont steal anything, and expecially don't take things that are meant to keep you alive. He is lucky it didn't happen in a different situation or he would be dead.


----------



## Will_Gosney (Mar 26, 2006)

*Only problem with karma*

I think most that steal boats are common theves that do it to sell them.

Will


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

I put "the club" across my cockpit and lock to that with a cable lock. Works good, but the club was free. Probably not worth it if you don't have a "the club" already.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

This debate usually ends without resolution. Basically, thieves are wiley folks who, like hackers, will find a way around the system.

Example: The famous U-lock. When it came out, it was indestructable, and the surest way to store bikes. Theives ingeniously figured out how to break into the lock with a Bic pen and electrical tape. That problem was solved, but they got around that by using a 5-foot pipe and literally wrenching the U-lock off with pure leverage.

Cables for kayaks are best, but are only a deterrent. Thieves do carry bolt cutters, and make quick work of all except those case-hardened chains wrapped in kevlar. The newest lock out there is the Kryptonite "Fuggetaboutit." Again - they'll find a way around this one too.

The worst I've seen is a rack had two bikes and a boat - all secured via various reliable methods. To a thief, this one was worth it: they used a CAR JACK and simply pried the entire rack off the car: gear and all, causing hundreds of dollars in damage to the car in the process.

Case in point - you'll never win. Just be vigilant, and use a cable to keep people honest, and then store your gear in a safe place.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I was never looking for a theft free system just a deterent. Thanks for all the input. FYI, Lowes has a 15ft 3/4"kyptonite coated cable for $25. Kinda big on the end so you have to make sure that it fits through your attachment points.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

sorry 3/8


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

*[email protected]#$% Crackheads!!!*

So last night I went food shopping, and then stopped at my pops house to eat a sandwich i had bought for dinner.(i live outside of town a little ways) he has lived in the same spot for @ 12 years, and it has always been quiet, and i have done stupid shit like leaving my windows open all night, truck open w/ gear in it, boat on it etc... in the middle of Santa Fe, down Agua Fria. So... not a big deal, i did lock my truck as i do when i have the presence of mind,but the camper shell lock is a little loose, like you can pull open the rear window an inch or so. it needs to be re-adjusted (and bent back into shape now.) so while i was obliviously eating my sandwich and reading the paper, Some [email protected]#^n crackhead of some type yanked on my back window until it bent the mechanism, and opened, and stole 4 of 6 bags of groceries,probably $150 worth of shit. So that sucks... but.... they *luckily* didn't notice my Tele skis, snowboard (both going for a tune) and my new down jacket, AND my 14"pelican case first aid Kit, and all my Volunteer FD stuff.
So there was a Crackhead (or three) Eating or some gourmet shit from whole foods last night ... rottisserie chicken, a couple bottles of wine, Brie, olives, a bunch of fresh veggies, gardenburgers, yogurt, (obviously i am bad at shopping conservatively) and after i was done bieng pissed about it I had to laugh, Thinking about whomever trying to figure out how to deal and cook raw salmon, halibut, and whatever other random shit i got (brown Rice vinegar?) It is actually a shame. i hope those fuckers needed that food more than i did, and that they don't waste most of it. 

So the point of this story besides venting a little is too add to the 'opportunistic thieves' theory. i looked, and none of the other (securely locked) cars on my street had been messed with. Breaking a window is quick, but it is highly commiting, and loud. I guess i am lucky living in NM (VS CO or CA)most people (criminal types that is) don't know a drytop, a paddle or any other gear from their ass or a hole in the ground. Last time my truck got broken into, they slid open a side window that the latch had broken on, and once again ignored most of my boating gear, but they did take my pelican box, my favorite Carhartts and EMS pants that time (i actually got most of it it back, despite the low % of a chance in hell that that ever happens.) 
I have since put a metal bar in the window to keep it closed, and i even drilled a eye bolt through the tailgate to padlock the back shut ( a questionable idea, since it F#%ed up my tailgate latch, and of course i didn't have the padlock on last night, since it requires effort, and i seem to only use it in "high risk situations" which can obviously be anywhere...)
So anyway i do also have a combination cable lock for my boats, which worked well in CA/Baja, if only to stop the oportunists. As my dad says, "Trust in the goodness of the world, but lock your S#!t up." don't leave anything to chance. 
And May all Theiving Crackheads get Salmonella, Ghona-herp-asyphill-aids, crotchrot and founder in their own worthlessness...... unless they truly were starving and needed that food,(not likely) in which case i hope it sustains them long enough to get a Flippin' JOB.... and thanks for bieng too stupid or hungry or whatever to take my downhill sliding apparati. you can HAVE that stupid chicken, and i'll still have my way of staying sane and happy....... :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:... hope this provides a little amusement, cuz writing is better than getting a baseball bat or a gun and doing something stupid....


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

abron...

That is a hysterical account.

Although it sucks.... you have the right attitude.

Classic nonetheless though...


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks.... I think it was helpful to spew that out.... i will be keeping my skis padlocked to my body until at least june tho....  j/k ...soon enough (like next week) here in NM they'll be in the basement for the summer.


----------



## Beav212 (Apr 17, 2006)

Anybody have a good method for locking a paddle on top of your car? I drive a wrangler so I strap my boat to the roll bar and windshield and i usually throw the paddle up there too - locking the boat is easier, but i need a method to get the paddle locked up also.

Bummer on the food - you know - if they really were crackheads and stuff, their systems couldn't handle all that good healthy food, probably threw 'em into shock!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.rackattack.com/racks/7237-yakima-boatlocker.htm

I got one of these boatlocker deals from Yakima. Its basically a long ass cable lock. The good thing about it is that it has a paddle clamp that opens to go over your paddle shaft, but when closed has holes for the cable to go through. You can lock up your paddle and your boat on top of your car. Of course this is not bomb-proof, but it adds some peace of mind, and I know that my gear won't randomly get jacked by opportunistic A-holes.


----------

